# Flying fox algae eaters



## 105man (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a pseudotropheus socolofi, two red zebras and a rusty cichlid all doing pretty well together. I have had the socolofi for over 3 years, the others about half that.

Do you think it would be ok to add a couple of flying fox algae eaters?

Thanks!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you are buying them small, they won't make it through the first night.
If all of the cichlids were small and the fox was much larger, I think there might be a small chance.

I tried it, actually my socolofi and red zebra ate both of my foxes the first minute.
That was an expensive meal.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Good luck trying to find them.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My understanding is that flying foxes (and Chinese algae eaters) are really not good algae eaters. Only the Siamese Algae Eater does any real "work" and only when relatively small. All look similar and many LFS get them mixed up. I personally wouldn't add them to an African tank. What kind of algae are you needing to control?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

BN Plecs are the way to go, but they are not available to me so I use polyfill as an algae cleaner. I have a 2 year old Chinese Algae Eater in my 55 that has never been given algae tabs ans seems to be stunted at 3 inches long. He is an excellent algae eater and is the sole survivor of my first batch of fish. Long live Methuselah!


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

bout 15 years ago Ihad flying foxes. They were the best algea eaters I've ever had. If it was green they'd eat it. 
the problem is trying to find them. The only time I saw them was when I bought them at the lfs. Once mine died off I haven't seen any since.
The other problem is they'll be dinner for those tankmates you listed.
Stay away from chinese algea eaters, they don't eat much if any algea.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> bout 15 years ago Ihad flying foxes. They were the best algea eaters I've ever had. If it was green they'd eat it.
> the problem is trying to find them. The only time I saw them was when I bought them at the lfs. Once mine died off I haven't seen any since.
> The other problem is they'll be dinner for those tankmates you listed.
> Stay away from chinese algea eaters, they don't eat much if any algea.


Actually, what you had was a close relative of the Flying Fox, the Siamese Algae Eater. They are very difficult to find (SAEs), but will eat almost any type of algae including hair algae. Personally, I love them and I do keep them with my Tangs. I haven't had any real issues with them, they are a hardy fish but I don't know if they'd be a good match with mbuna, better to stick with the BN plecos (which I also keep).


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

> better to stick with the BN plecos


there's another post going right now about yet ANOTHER pleco with eyeballs eated by Africans. Ugh. I think the OP should just stick with a magnetic glass cleaner and an unused toothbrush to deal with algae . . .


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

hollyfish2000 said:


> > better to stick with the BN plecos
> 
> 
> there's another post going right now about yet ANOTHER pleco with eyeballs eated by Africans. Ugh. I think the OP should just stick with a magnetic glass cleaner and an unused toothbrush to deal with algae . . .


No luck with your plecos?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I had a CAE that did a great job on algae in my first mbuna tank. He died mysteriously though. Lots of newbie mistakes in that first tank.

I have a SAE in a community tank, and the lazy bugger doesn't eat ANY algae.

I have had no problems mixing mbuna with my BN plecos, but I have heard stories of mutilation and death.

kevin


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you sure you have a true SAE?


----------



## 105man (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks, all. I don't know for sure if I have flying foxes or the various algae eaters that look so similar. They look as close to flying foxes that I have seen in photos, and that's what the pretty good LFS said they were. I realize there is a lot of confusion, though, about exactly which is what of those types of fish with similar shapes and color patterns.

I will not put them in with my cichlids, based upon everyone's advice. I had a regular pleco in with the cichlids for a while but pulled it out a year or so ago and it has done much better, living far more freely in a non-cichlid tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ This site may help you differentiate.


----------



## 105man (Mar 12, 2003)

I had actually seen that site, among others. Based on that site, mine would be flying foxes, rather than the siamese or false. *** seen other pictures, though, that seem to draw different distinctions as well as written discussions which ensure total confusion!

I guess mine are as close to possibly being flying foxes as any. Whatever they are, I will keep them happy where they are, in a peaceful non-cichlid community tank.

Thank you.


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Flying foxes have some colour to them, while SAE are grey with a black stripe running through the tail fin. I have had SAE in with many even aggressive mbuna, but I always have lots of rocks and flat ones near the top for the SAE to rest on. They are fast and stay out of the way of the mbuna. In a more bare tank they will get the [email protected] kicked out of them.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I just sold 3 adults at OCA in NOV. Took me 30 minutes to get the things out of my tank, they were very fast! I'd think there be no problem in my mixed tank, but most of my species in that tank are pretty peaceful.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I stock them in almost every tank I have. I'll post some pictures.


----------

